# Obscure X11 Applications



## hunter0one (Sep 27, 2022)

I found this page last night that contains a list of mostly obscure (not all) Athena/Motif X11 applications, all shown on FreeBSD:






						Cool, but obscure X11 tools
					

Cool, but obscure X11 tools.




					cyber.dabamos.de
				




I also discovered another that went unmentioned, x11-clocks/dclock, which is a significant improvement over xclock's digital format.


----------

